# Chicken-stock pasta?



## seans_potato_business (Feb 28, 2008)

Can I make pasta using chicken-stock in the same way that I can with rice?


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes. I cook tortellini in chicken broth, add ground pepper and any veggies I like for really quick soup. It would be just as easy to drain and eat.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Feb 28, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> Yes. I cook tortellini in chicken broth, add ground pepper and any veggies I like for really quick soup. It would be just as easy to drain and eat.



So, how about if I cook a cup of macaroni in chicken stock, throw in chopped carrot, a handful of frozen peas and strips of sweetheart cabbage (things that I just happen to have). Is that soup? I also have potatoes and onions.

Can it be thickened with roux? I don't know what I'm doing...

What about liverwurst?


----------



## vyapti (Feb 28, 2008)

The pasta will cook more quickly than the veggies.  Potatoes will take even longer.  For soup, I usually saute the veggies a bit, but you don't have to.  Bring the stock to a boil with the veggies and add the pasta a few minutes before you are ready to serve.  You can thicken with a little cornstarch mixed with cold water.  Just pour it in at the end.  

Note that the pasta will continue to cook in the soup, so if you are cooking more than you are going to eat at one sitting, you can either live with overcooked pasta (not the end of the world) or add pasta to the amount you are going to eat now, and reheat pasta with leftovers in the future.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 28, 2008)

If your liverwurst is anything like the liverwurst we have in the US, it is a very soft sausage that would just fall apart in a boiling soup.

A harder sausage, like a kielbasa, would work very well. I know nothing of Dutch liver sausage.

Yep, you gotta add the stuff that takes longer to cook earlier in the process, such as carrots and potatoes, and then towards the end of cooking add frozen peas and cabbage.  Depending upon how 'al dente' you want the peas and cabbage you can add them either earlier or later during the heating.

And the smaller you dice the carrots and onions the less time they will take to cook.

As has been posted you add the pasta generally last.  If you are going to eat the soup in one fell swoop that is a great way to do it.

But if you want to save some, every time you heat it up again the pasta will become softer and eventually fall apart.

For a large soup endeavor you could cook the pasta separately, al dente, and then toss it in shortly before serving.

Just my take on things. Good luck.  Hope we see you here soon.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 29, 2008)

Agree with all of the above posters.  And definitely no to the liverwurst.  Have that spread on hot buttered toast as an appetiser to your soup! Liverwurst is yummy. Word of caution if you are cleaning out your fridge - liverwurst can be a good carrier for food poisoning, so if you think it has been there a while, you might be advised to just ditch it.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 29, 2008)

If you're trying to get some protein, add a can of beans.  They are a good source of protein and fiber.  Also, if you are looking for cheap food, you can skip the stock all together, undrained even, if you want extra flavor.  I sometimes don't use stock when I'm making vegetable soup because the ingredients for stock are in the soup.  A can of tomatoes can also be a nice addition.  You can spice it strictly with salt and pepper if you wish.  Don't necessarilly do everything all at once, but you may consider them as options when playing around.  A thrown together soup can be fast, nutritious and very good.  And it really is hard to 'screw up'


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 29, 2008)

pasta in brodo (pasta cooked in broth)


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

I just made a chicken and vegetables soup the other night.  I  made the pasta beforehand, and I used a combination frozen peas, carrots, and corn to add the last 6 minutes. Then threw everything into the pot to finish cooking--maybe 5 minutes at most.  The chicken broth was authentic and I cooked it nearly 5 hours.  That released all of the marrow from the chicken bones. It was wonderful.  Biggest compliment was from my Russian maid. Ludmilla---she loved it.  And they have some of the best soups that you will ever find anywhere.  Just ask Charlie D.


----------



## archiduc (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Sean,
What are you trying to cook?

If the end result is to be a soup then use stock, for example pasta in brodo, tortellini in brodo, minestrone. 

If the end result requires the pasta to be  cooked, drained and then sauced then use water.

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Agree with all of the above posters. And definitely no to the liverwurst. Have that spread on hot buttered toast as an appetiser to your soup! Liverwurst is yummy. Word of caution if you are cleaning out your fridge - liverwurst can be a good carrier for food poisoning, so if you think it has been there a while, you might be advised to just ditch it.


 
I second that about the liverwurst.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 3, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Hi Sean,
> What are you trying to cook?
> 
> If the end result is to be a soup then use stock, for example pasta in brodo, tortellini in brodo, minestrone.
> ...


I agree, if you are just going to cook the pasta and toss the "stock" why waste the stock?  With rice the rice absorbs the chicken stock, with pasta, it absorbs some, but not a lot.  If you want a chicken flavor I would use bullion cubes instead of actual stock.  At over a dollar a can, I'm not throwing away stock  just to cook my pasta in.  

If you are making soup and going to use the stock as a base, then definitely go for it.  I just don't like waste.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

I make a "chicken stock pasta" dish. I just use enough to coat the pasta, and have just a bit of juice at the bottom of the bowl. 
I also add Italain Parsley, and Asiago Cheese.


----------

